# Torque specs for thermostat housing



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

I have search but cannot seem to find the torque specification for the thermostat housing for a 1965 GTO. Thanks in advance


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Never torqued a T housing, my guess would be 25 lbs. in 8 lb increments.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Office torque specs are.... tight enough so it doesn't leak, not so tight that you crack the housing or strip threads 

Bear


----------



## mwprout (Oct 27, 2015)

1965 Tempest Chassis Shop Manual pg 6A-10 staes 20-35 ft-lb for V8
Good luck, Mike


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

mwprout said:


> 1965 Tempest Chassis Shop Manual pg 6A-10 staes 20-35 ft-lb for V8
> Good luck, Mike


Thanks Mike! Hey I see you are in Carlsbad! I am up in Laguna Niguel and would love to get your thoughts / help with body/paint work. PM me if you want to get together. Thanks again

Chris


----------

